# New restrictions on Covid-19



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I see where the Philippines has issued new travel restrictions and curfews around the Manila area. I wonder when this pandemic will get under control. Travel is out of the question now for the international people with tourist visas. It may take a couple more years before travel is allowed. I wanted to come back to the Davao area but it has been useless to even think about it.'

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's a little depressing here also to say the least.  Sorry Art I can't find anything positive to add at this current time, it's one of those tough issues we are also dealing with living in a 3rd world, it's so crowded, lack of services a challenged support structure.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

We had planned on going to Puerto Galera tomorrow. That's now cancelled.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I took my ceiling fan by bike to a small electrical repair shop and found out today we have to wear not only masks but shields while outside.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I know these restrictions are inconvenient there, but at least they are trying to stop the spread of the virus. It is a joke here in the states. They have 500,000 bikers at Daytona and most not wearing mask, thousands of spring breakers in Miami not wearing mask and large parties through out this country not obeying safe distance guidelines. At least in the Philippines they are doing this for everyone's protection.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> I know these restrictions are inconvenient there, but at least they are trying to stop the spread of the virus. It is a joke here in the states. They have 500,000 bikers at Daytona and most not wearing mask, thousands of spring breakers in Miami not wearing mask and large parties through out this country not obeying safe distance guidelines. At least in the Philippines they are doing this for everyone's protection.
> 
> art


I hear you art and very well know that you are trying to make your way back here, like many others, no different to the likes of me wanting to get out of here for a holiday to other lands of what appears to be ignorance and utter stupidity,,,,, ring any bells? The country that almost, oops contained C-19 doh, and now the second wave is rolling over us. Go figure. 2022 we will reevaluate and in the mean time? Chill on the beach and enjoy the solitary life with the pina coladas.

The PH. government is trying to stop the spread of C-19 here but there are so many stupid and invincible people here,,,, as said ring any bells?

I do wish you luck and good fortune getting back here art but it may well take longer than all of us ever imagined. While OMO I'm guessing mid to perhaps later in 2022 dearly hope not beyond.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey bigpearl,

i hear everything you said. It is a mess. Thank God we have modern technology to speed things up. I agree it will probably be in 2022 before international travel there by tourist. Hope you stay safe there. I will have to just wait and see when I can come back there.

Art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> me wanting to get out of here for a holiday to other lands of what appears to be ignorance and utter stupidity


 Well. There are stupidity in other countries too 🤣 e g Sweden reacting a year to late and still less than the general protecting parts in Phils... USA to late too. Still bad?


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Had the Barangay van going around earlier this afternoon telling everyone by loudspeaker to stay home , 
Curfew from 10pm until 5am but there are still motorbikes up and down the road. Checkpoints being erected along the National highway. But i cant see things improving as there are still many not wearing facemasks ! According to Philstar today the PNP say there are no travel restrictions but according to the palace there are!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Our Prov Gov has stated no liquor ban , but Muni Mayor has imposed one. In our subdivision of 800+ during the last year some HO have continued to hold parties. People out and about that are supposedly restricted to house due to age restrictions. IMHO Filipinos generally believe rules only apply to others and not themselves. Do not see restrictions being lifted anytime soon due to the attitude possessed by many of the locals.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey bidrod,

this pandemic around the world is just lingering on because people will not abide by the safety orders. If everybody had obeyed the safety guidelines by now we could have been back to normal. Millions of people around the world are not obeying the orders and the virus just keeps getting passed on. It is hard to tell when things will get back to normal. We have so many refusing to take the shot and then they won't obey the guidelines so the virus just keeps traveling from one person to the next.

Art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> Millions of people around the world are not obeying the orders and the virus just keeps getting passed on


 Yes. Idiots in Sweden demonstrate against "to big" restrictions although the restrictions here are to small !!! and in USA they go on holding big events even without facemasks!!!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey bidrod,
> 
> this pandemic around the world is just lingering on because people will not abide by the safety orders. If everybody had obeyed the safety guidelines by now we could have been back to normal. Millions of people around the world are not obeying the orders and the virus just keeps getting passed on. It is hard to tell when things will get back to normal. We have so many refusing to take the shot and then they won't obey the guidelines so the virus just keeps traveling from one person to the next.
> 
> Art


Like wearing a paper mask that may or may not prevent anything? Even Dr. Fauci couldn't decide whether to wear or not at the beginning. Mixed messaging instills doubt in policies. Vaccines from various countries with doubts to effectiveness or long term side effects. Many factors play a part in how individual perceive the best way forward for themselves. While you are in the US I am in the Philippines totally different situation as to what vaccines are available and when. Can I trust a vaccine here if it needs to be shipped/maintained at a specific temperature versus the same vaccine in the US? The guidelines as to personal hand washing/sanitizing, distancing should be no problem in either location.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Chuck,

I understand what you are saying, but less be fair to the experts. We have not had a problem like this since 1918 (spanish american flu). The world got caught off-guard with this virus. With all the technology and experience we have today, who would ever think of such a pandemic? I am very supportive of our experts. I think the world has accomplished a lot in little over a year. I give credit where it is due. I blame it on all the idiots that have no concern or respect for what is happening. Just my opinion.
art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Our Prov Gov has stated no liquor ban , but Muni Mayor has imposed one. In our subdivision of 800+ during the last year some HO have continued to hold parties. People out and about that are supposedly restricted to house due to age restrictions. IMHO Filipinos generally believe rules only apply to others and not themselves. Do not see restrictions being lifted anytime soon due to the attitude possessed by many of the locals.
> 
> Chuck


Chuck that's what I notice in our Municipality the Mayor bans liquor here also but of course the Emeperador Brandy is sold at every Sari Sari store as a black market and it's brought in and then due to the smuggling kotong costs the price is much more.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Chuck that's what I notice in our Municipality the Mayor bans liquor here also but of course the Emeperador Brandy is sold at every Sari Sari store as a black market and it's brought in and then due to the smuggling kotong costs the price is much more.


Wife bought a case Emperado yesterday before Mayor reinstated ban.

Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Chuck,
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but less be fair to the experts. We have not had a problem like this since 1918 (spanish american flu). The world got caught off-guard with this virus. With all the technology and experience we have today, who would ever think of such a pandemic? I am very supportive of our experts. I think the world has accomplished a lot in little over a year. I give credit where it is due. I blame it on all the idiots that have no concern or respect for what is happening. Just my opinion.
> art


While I listen to the experts nothing guarantees they are correct until the vaccines are actually given the time to show what long term side effects are there if any. JMHO

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

To all members, love your work and contributions, I'm not going to quote off many times, the simple facts, there are manyfold directions/directives from the scientific community, all, and I say all our governments no matter the country as well as the doom sayers that sprout cr*p, the message is there, the plebeians and ignorant continue to propagate misinformation, the, a mess that should have been dealt with and put to bed 6 months ago,,,,,, most were on the right track but many leaders in their wisdom assured us it will go away,,,,,,,, a year on and here we are? A very sad state of affairs that needn't have happened, what are we paying our leaders for? Why are people too ignorant to see the big picture?
You know I have been back this stint for over 12 months, the last time I saw my/our family here was 6 months ago, you know why? They ask why also? Because in reality no one there wears a mask, no social distancing and they will not ever be affected with C-19 because they are invincible and it only happens in Manila,,,,,,,,, Cebu, go figure 4 weeks ago a case 4 doors from my out laws, here in the middle of no where? 1 case 3 weeks ago, 2 cases yesterday. While ignorance can be bliss? Your'e only dead once.

While a QR code is great for getting into the mall? All other shops require all the old diatribe, all of them. Australia never had sh*t like this and look now, where they are, people obeyed and moving forward, yes hurt financially but.

While I don't partake in conspiracy theories one wonders the next step.

OMO and as always sorry for the rant.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah. I see facebook photos of my lady's family in the province. 
Schools are closed to help prevent the spread, but all the kids are out playing with each other anyway. 
The adults also don't seem to be missing out on any social events, aunts, uncles and cousins are all still visiting.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I understand what you are saying, but less be fair to the experts. We have not had a problem like this since 1918 (spanish american flu). The world got caught off-guard with this virus. With all the technology and experience we have today, who would ever think of such a pandemic? I am very supportive of our experts. I think the world has accomplished a lot in little over a year. I give credit where it is due. I blame it on all the idiots that have no concern or respect for what is happening. Just my opinion.


 In Sweden it's a big problem the "specialists" in charge *are idiots* 🤣 but finaly after over a year they have started to listen to the clever specialists...
An other problem is in Sweden - in USA too - to* few follow* being careful enough...


----------

